# diesel trucks



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

lets see them diesel trucks. i will post some ofthe one i use at my job soon.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

the last one is the first day i got my plow, the offroading one; is northern michigan (oscoda county area, Mio/Fairview)


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Heres mine. Older picture, missing some mods.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Only picture I have on the computer with the truck and plow in the snow.


----------



## mxander83 (Nov 13, 2009)

Here are some pics of my LB7 Duramax that I took last fall.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

mxander83;1027671 said:


> Here are some pics of my LB7 Duramax that I took last fall.


That thing is sweet!!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

A couple from the blizzard...


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Heres Mine....:waving:


----------



## highridge (Jan 5, 2009)

Heres my Ford - 7.3 Pre Powerstroke factory turbo


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's my baby. Hasn't worked a day in it's life other then hauling a few small trailers and going to do job estimates. The most work it gets is my being my Friday night date ride. A little overkill for me, but it's been my dream truck since the day they came out with the King Ranch option.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

creativedesigns;1027727 said:


> Heres Mine....:waving:


you got that from f650.com or w/e the site is, is that the 750 tho?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here are some diesel trucks.

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=diesel trucks&aql=&oq=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

Heres some pics. Sorry the Ford is a smaller pic. Also added a neat project truck pic that a buddy built.

.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

1 of my rigs


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

mxander83;1027671 said:


> Here are some pics of my LB7 Duramax that I took last fall.


Beautiful truck. I would like to see more of it.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's mine
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid475.photobucket.com/albums/rr116/Sparky8370/Truck/exhaust.flv


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice...
What did those people think the truck was going to blow up. She like grabbed her kid and ran, lol.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's dad's.


----------



## mxander83 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah I will try and get some more pics. I have added a few things since those pictures.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is my Truck with out the plow on it.....never did get any winter shots of it this year.:whistling:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

A guys gotta dream.... but i would like mine in Jet Black please.


----------



## brfootball45 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is my truck in the summer time 7.3 Powerstroke


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Here it is as diesel as it gets


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

not mine but a sweet diesel


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

brfootball45;1028013 said:


> Here is my truck in the summer time 7.3 Powerstroke


Is the fender dented or is that just the pic? Looks to be really straight and clean.


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is the D-Max in her work clothes now








And here is when i didnt use it for work just play








And a pic of my dodge non cummins just a 360


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

becpropertymain;1028230 said:


> Here is the D-Max in her work clothes now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask a few questions? What size tires, lift size, and bumper brand. That is the sickest truck I have ever seen (the 2nd pic). Great truck!!!


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

bossman22;1028527 said:


> Can I ask a few questions? What size tires, lift size, and bumper brand. That is the sickest truck I have ever seen (the 2nd pic). Great truck!!!


thanks its a 6 inch fabtech 37inch super swamper and fabfours bumpers front and back


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That red Ram (though not diesel) is gorgeous.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## akblacklab (Mar 15, 2010)

I've got a 6.7L IDI in a 88 Ford F250 in the field that if tuned for more power,would kick @ss over your weak diesels. 
that and there is a lot less complicated electronics in it than in your new diesels.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

William B.;1028829 said:


>


Will she is beautiful.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

FordFisherman;1027684 said:


> A couple from the blizzard...
> View attachment 75598
> 
> 
> View attachment 75599


2COR- You can buy this one for $6500...She's back up for sale to a good home.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

2COR517;1028836 said:


> Is that a Dakota in your pic?


Yes it's a hate crime.

No, they all make about the same out of the factory. That's why people think the Cummins is better, because it is a inline 6 and not a V-8 like the Powerstroke and Duramax. I worded that wrong so your confusion is understandable.

Yes that is a Dakota. It's actually a 2wd Dakota with a Magnum 239 V-6 backed by a A518 transmission and 3.73 gears in the rear end. That's what I could afford. If I could find a 4 cylinder Cummins or Perkins it'd be a diesel Dakota. I have 3 friends with diesels that i work/play around every weekend. So don't question my knowledge based on the truck I drive.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Well when you have to fix somethin different every week it works its way in there...

Anyway back to the diesels..

http://assets.bankspower.com/project_main_images/85/dakota-main.jpg


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

real trucks dont have spark plugs! for some reason I cant upload my truck pic because it is on another thread?


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## akblacklab (Mar 15, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a couple of jeeps and a ½ Ton Ford/Dodge with a built up Cummins 4BT.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

obviously, I cleaned this thread up and removed plenty of posts that were not necessary

so, let's keep it on topic and quit with the nonsensical, back and forth...this is a pics thread after all


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

mike6256;1029313 said:


>


Like that color combo on your truck and I have always liked that style best for the Dodge.

Now those are some back up lights!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Michael J. Donovan;1029357 said:


> obviously, I cleaned this thread up and removed plenty of posts that were not necessary
> 
> so, let's keep it on topic and quit with the nonsensical, back and forth...this is a pics thread after all


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

mike6256;1029313 said:


>


Nice Dodge


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Rubicon 327;1029457 said:


> Like that color combo on your truck and I have always liked that style best for the Dodge.
> 
> Now those are some back up lights!


x2 on the backup lights, I need me some blinding lights like those 

care to show us a closeup in day light please ?

here is an action picture of my truck


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Frandon29;1028975 said:


> Will she is beautiful.


Thanks. Need to get some new pics of some things I've added when it gets nice out side.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for cleaning up this thread!!!


Rubicon: I'd love to see some more pics of your truck too.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

blk90s13;1029542 said:


> x2 on the backup lights, I need me some blinding lights like those
> 
> care to show us a closeup in day light please ?
> 
> ...


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

OH its a stop light not backup lights


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

My 05 CTD the day i picked it up.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

04f250fisher;1031106 said:


> My 05 CTD the day i picked it up.


Nice truck, picked it up at Lee's eh?


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the regular cab!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

nickv13412;1031126 said:


> Nice truck, picked it up at Lee's eh?


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

nickv13412;1031126 said:


> Nice truck, picked it up at Lee's eh?


Unfortunatly...... Never again


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

04f250fisher;1031330 said:


> Unfortunatly...... Never again


That Bad???


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

I have two friend who bought a 03 and 06 f350 2 years ago from lees and the oil was never changed when they picked it up in either truck so i knew going in that i had to be ready for that. I took a sharpie and made a red line on the oil filter the day i decieded to buy my dodge and 4 days later when i picked it up it still had the same filter on it and the oil was pitch black. It only went 6 miles from when i took the test drive and when i ask they said we just changed it before you picked it up.....SURE.. Then the check engine light came on bout a week later so I went back EIGHT TIMES for the same problem that kept happening. It was the torque converter so they took out the BD triple disk and put a stock one in and i asked to keep it to send back to BD power to have them find out why it went. The reply I got was we have to send it in as a core which is understandable. Three days later it was on a cummins site for sale for $1000...... I met a few people in the waiting room who were in the same boat i was with vehicles that had returned many times as well as my friend who bought the 03 350 and had to bring his truck back 4 times cause the "new transmission" they installed lost reverse and 3rd in the first 10 miles of it being installed. Just my experience


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

Couple of my trucks..


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

04f250fisher;1031529 said:


> I have two friend who bought a 03 and 06 f350 2 years ago from lees and the oil was never changed when they picked it up in either truck so i knew going in that i had to be ready for that. I took a sharpie and made a red line on the oil filter the day i decieded to buy my dodge and 4 days later when i picked it up it still had the same filter on it and the oil was pitch black. It only went 6 miles from when i took the test drive and when i ask they said we just changed it before you picked it up.....SURE.. Then the check engine light came on bout a week later so I went back EIGHT TIMES for the same problem that kept happening. It was the torque converter so they took out the BD triple disk and put a stock one in and i asked to keep it to send back to BD power to have them find out why it went. The reply I got was we have to send it in as a core which is understandable. Three days later it was on a cummins site for sale for $1000...... I met a few people in the waiting room who were in the same boat i was with vehicles that had returned many times as well as my friend who bought the 03 350 and had to bring his truck back 4 times cause the "new transmission" they installed lost reverse and 3rd in the first 10 miles of it being installed. Just my experience


Guy before me had a lot of work done on my truck at Lee's. Damn are they expensive. One guy there really knows his stuff, but that doesnt mean their service it great. Ive heard both good and bad stories


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

04f250fisher;1031529 said:


> I have two friend who bought a 03 and 06 f350 2 years ago from lees and the oil was never changed when they picked it up in either truck so i knew going in that i had to be ready for that. I took a sharpie and made a red line on the oil filter the day i decieded to buy my dodge and 4 days later when i picked it up it still had the same filter on it and the oil was pitch black. It only went 6 miles from when i took the test drive and when i ask they said we just changed it before you picked it up.....SURE.. Then the check engine light came on bout a week later so I went back EIGHT TIMES for the same problem that kept happening. It was the torque converter so they took out the BD triple disk and put a stock one in and i asked to keep it to send back to BD power to have them find out why it went. The reply I got was we have to send it in as a core which is understandable. Three days later it was on a cummins site for sale for $1000...... I met a few people in the waiting room who were in the same boat i was with vehicles that had returned many times as well as my friend who bought the 03 350 and had to bring his truck back 4 times cause the "new transmission" they installed lost reverse and 3rd in the first 10 miles of it being installed. Just my experience


I've heard mixed reviews about them. It's hard ifnding a good place for diesels around here, so took a venture down there to look at an '06 F350 King Ranch that was lifted. That truck was junk, rust everywhere and they wanted $33500 for it. Found a really nice 2006 GMC diesel that I loved. Put a $2,000 deposit down on it and would be back to get it in a week. Two days got a call that said they got a better offer on the truck and took it. Luckily got my $2,000 back but still left a very bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## codylandscaping (Nov 5, 2009)

03 F-250 Turbo Diesel


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

my 95 cummins 5spd plow is also color matched candy red and black but dont have any pictures with it on








and the bumper that goes on for the summer has a warn 16.5ti winch in it(Doesnt clear the plow so it comes off for the winter months)


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

DeereFarmer;1031677 said:


> I've heard mixed reviews about them. It's hard ifnding a good place for diesels around here, so took a venture down there to look at an '06 F350 King Ranch that was lifted. That truck was junk, rust everywhere and they wanted $33500 for it. Found a really nice 2006 GMC diesel that I loved. Put a $2,000 deposit down on it and would be back to get it in a week. Two days got a call that said they got a better offer on the truck and took it. Luckily got my $2,000 back but still left a very bad taste in my mouth.


WOW, so much for what I would call a gentelmans agreement of deposit and a handshake! I would have been F'en pissed with them boy.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

killed300ex;1032771 said:


> my 95 cummins 5spd plow is also color matched candy red and black but dont have any pictures with it on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not usually a fan of Dodge but I must say, DAMN! that thing must look sick with that bumper on it!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

killed300ex;1032771 said:


> my 95 cummins 5spd plow is also color matched candy red and black but dont have any pictures with it on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way too clean for a dump truck!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Rubicon 327;1032818 said:


> WOW, so much for what I would call a gentelmans agreement of deposit and a handshake! I would have been F'en pissed with them boy.


You should have heard the words I shouted at the salesman on my way down there while on the phone. In the end I'm glad I didn't buy anything from them after all the poor reviews I've heard about that place.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

My 95 6.5 turbo 4x4


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Heres my old 2004 Ram 2500. I miss that truck.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Work truck belongs to the family business. 06 6.0L powerstroke










My truck 99 7.3L Powerstroke right after I washed it. It really is dark blue but the sun was going down so it looks almost black.










Bro's 98 24v Cummins









The 6.0 is a bone stock XL 4x4 and has a 9' Fisher MC blade (Yes we know you're not supposed to put an MC on an F350)

My 7.3 has a 4" turbo back, van turbo, DP Tuner, and assorted other mods and is the only one in the group with no plow.

The 24v has a 4" turbo back and AFE intake and has a 7.5' Fisher blade


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Must say the 7.3 is damn nice. But I'll still take the Cummins first


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

87chevy;1033124 said:


> Must say the 7.3 is damn nice. But I'll still take the Cummins first


Thanks. I do like that Cummins. Too bad it comes wrapped in a Dodge.

The bed on that 24v is pretty rusted out. Once my brother gets a little money he's putting a flatbed on it.

Once I get some money mine (the 7.3) is getting an 08 bed and fresh paint. The orange cancer got hold of the bed in a bad way.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

thesnowman269;1032831 said:


> Im not usually a fan of Dodge but I must say, DAMN! that thing must look sick with that bumper on it!





DeereFarmer;1032856 said:


> Way too clean for a dump truck!


thanks guys yes it looks great with the bumper on should be swapping it on in the next couple weeks. Ill grab some more pictures then. AS for clean its still a truck and I work it like one, Its only paint and can be redone I just like having my trucks look good when possible. Hoping to build a SS dump bed this summer for it should really set it off and never have to worry about the bed rusting out like the current one is...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Having good looking, clean, well represented trucks does wonders for your business. I'm surprised more people havn't figured that out.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

the boss is the one of the worst plows out there i would never put a boss on my trucks western is way to go western and fisher both made by the same company i had western all my life never had a problem
the boss has to many malfuntions too much electrical so too many things go wrong with them take my advice spend the money one time on a western if you get a boss you better plow a boss plow dealers lot so you can get parts .




western 
snow happens/born to plow
96 f250 7.6 western unimount
05 f250 7.6 western ultramount


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

snowplowpro;1035154 said:


> the boss is the one of the worst plows out there i would never put a boss on my trucks western is way to go western and fisher both made by the same company i had western all my life never had a problem
> the boss has to many malfuntions too much electrical so too many things go wrong with them take my advice spend the money one time on a western if you get a boss you better plow a boss plow dealers lot so you can get parts .
> 
> western
> ...


While I agree that western plows are a good choice, people would be a lot more likely to take your advice if you split that huge run on sentence into maybe say 4.  It's a little bit easier on the eyes.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snowplowpro;1035154 said:


> the boss is the one of the worst plows out there i would never put a boss on my trucks western is way to go western and fisher both made by the same company i had western all my life never had a problem
> the boss has to many malfuntions too much electrical so too many things go wrong with them take my advice spend the money one time on a western if you get a boss you better plow a boss plow dealers lot so you can get parts .
> 
> western
> ...


I'd like to disagree with your statement. Sure all plow's have problems but I think many others would also agree that boss plows are far from the worst out there. I've never installed boss wiring, but I have installed and removed 1 RT3 mount and also removed all the wiring and the RT3 mount off an f350 that had a V on it. The wiring came off without much of a problem and both mounts came off pretty easily. I know several people with boss plows and none have had any major problems that I know of. I ran a 9.2 V for a winter and really liked it, never had a problem with it. It broke once the whole winter and I believe the break down was caused by the person running it that storm since I was sick (they were hard on equipment). I personally have a western (next truck will have a boss) and know many other people with westerns, they are also a good plow with few problems.


----------



## w4hyi (Dec 8, 2009)

Now this is a truck


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

here she is


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

pushin 4 u;1053788 said:


> here she is


That is one nice truck.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

pushin 4 u;1053788 said:


> here she is


Now that is a nice truck!


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

not much, going in for paint this fall, btw those are my summer tires, 35s, i run 235/85/16 in the winter


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

i forgot i had these, newest pics of my truck, next to my dream truck


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

bigbadbrad;1054004 said:


> i forgot i had these, newest pics of my truck, next to my dream truck


Nice truck brad! Your from Maine? What town?


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1054019 said:


> Nice truck brad! Your from Maine? What town?


thanks, i live in Fort Kent, truck should look better getting it 2 toned with fender flares this fall going to be charcoal gray metalic i think its called same as this truck but real 2 tone not just the little flare and i have ats flares from summit, all ready in my garage waiting to be put on


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

bigbadbrad;1054042 said:


> thanks, i live in Fort Kent, truck should look better getting it 2 toned with fender flares this fall going to be charcoal gray metalic i think its called same as this truck but real 2 tone not just the little flare and i have ats flares from summit, all ready in my garage waiting to be put on


Oh nice! I'm in the Bangor area.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bigbadbrads- stacking pictures makes me want a Vplow so bad....ugh


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

plowguy43;1054157 said:


> Bigbadbrads- stacking pictures makes me want a Vplow so bad....ugh


And maby a cummins... Since this is a diesel thread LOL


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1054064 said:


> Oh nice! I'm in the Bangor area.


i went to college at EMCC for diesel truck and heavy equipment, so i spent 2 years in bangor, worked at Daigle and Houghton by dysarts when i was down there, now work for D+h in fort kent, so i know the Bangor area, i bought the truck when i was down there.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

Triple L;1054158 said:


> And maby a cummins... Since this is a diesel thread LOL


thats what i wanted but they were all way overpriced when i was shoping for trucks, if the motor ever lets go in mine i am planning on turning it into a fummins


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Triple L;1054158 said:


> And maby a cummins... Since this is a diesel thread LOL


A powerstroke would be nice, CrewCab F250/F350 Please


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

I will add a few more for the Dodge Fans (and 1 ford)...my baby


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

and it does plow.....well it carries fuel for the plow anyway


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thats a real sharp Cummins.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

dirt digger;1054528 said:


> and it does plow.....well it carries fuel for the plow anyway


Hey digger, it's z-master man from lawnsite. Hows the cummins like startin' after sitting for a while in the cold?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

let the grid heater cycle once and she starts up just fine...i let it idle for a minute or two before taking off but haven't had any cold start issues with it yet


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice looking Dodge Dirt. I like the one hauling the hay.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Very nice Cummins.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

thank you guys...she is my pride and joy...nothing but good things to say about this truck


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

highridge;1027732 said:


> Heres my Ford - 7.3 Pre Powerstroke factory turbo


whats the on the plowmount in the first picture?

thanks,

John


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Heres mine cleaned up.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Talon and Dominator 8? Nice even though the D8 is blocked by the plow.


----------



## hankhill (Jun 1, 2010)

plow has a small hole










heres a good pic of the rig


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

dirt digger;1054528 said:


> and it does plow.....well it carries fuel for the plow anyway


what size tire are you runnin?.. any lift? looks good!


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Stik208;1055009 said:


> Talon and Dominator 8? Nice even though the D8 is blocked by the plow.


Dominator 6 talon and two tir 3 in grill. The talon will do all the work of clearing traffic with the plow on.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

hillbillydeluxe;1055064 said:


> what size tire are you runnin?.. any lift? looks good!


35's with no lift or level kit...really only rub at full turn. I think they look pretty sweet, I like them


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice look! I have a set of those tires and they are awesome!


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

*my truck*

2008 f250 diesel xlt. plow is 8 foot fisher, truck has a visor on it now also the stock wheels go on there in the winter


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

it wouldn't post the pic i wanted but here is another one


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

2006 F-250 4x4 Lariat


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

dirt digger;1055397 said:


> 35's with no lift or level kit...really only rub at full turn. I think they look pretty sweet, I like them


digger, where did you find the little LED running lights on the lowest valance on the front end?


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

snopushin ford;1055407 said:


> it wouldn't post the pic i wanted but here is another one


what size are those tires?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

dirt digger;1054528 said:


> and it does plow.....well it carries fuel for the plow anyway


Also, what tires are those? not sure if you mentioned it before lol. Very nice truck! All she needs is towing mirrors now!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

M&M Services;1056119 said:


>


That is BEAUTFUL! fire truck red! And it is First On Race Day or FORD for short!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

ajslands;1056126 said:


> That is BEAUTFUL! fire truck red! And it is First On Race Day or FORD for short!


Thank you for the compliments, you have a nice looking ford as well.. how do you like your Boss plow?

Mike


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

hi the tires are 305-55-20 kumho kl78, its pretty aggressive. they are borderline not haveing enough sidewall showing for me (i can't stand seein trucks with low profile tires) but i like the look.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Lookin great as always M&M!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

the tires are Toyo Open Country 35x12.5x17's

I got the lights at AW Direct...they are $10 a piece but i REALLY like how they look. You don't notice them during the day but they are very bright at night and give this little truck a big truck look...people always pull over on narrow roads at night to let me buy because it looks bigger at night then it actually is

http://www.awdirect.com/382604-inch...-lens-amber-leds/clearance-and-marker-lights/

the lights are relatively new...these are pre-light pictures...I will have to get you some good "post-light" pictures if you want...but they are a really good product, very pleased with them


----------



## blktruck1 (Dec 7, 2008)

*95 f350 7.3*

95 f350 7.3. just hit 100,000 miles


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

DeereFarmer;1056423 said:


> Lookin great as always M&M!


Thanks buddy... you have a 99 now?


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Philbilly2;1056472 said:


>


Looks like a great spot for some V-Plows!  Nice trucks!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

M&M Services;1056594 said:


> Thanks buddy... you have a 99 now?


Yup, bought it about 4 months ago. I'm in the middle of doing to E brake right now, but as soon as I get her cleaned up I'll be posting some pics.


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy (Dec 2, 2009)

bigbadbrad;1054004 said:


> i forgot i had these, newest pics of my truck, next to my dream truck


how do you like those dunlops?


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

pennsylvaniaboy;1059668 said:


> how do you like those dunlops?


i like them, i find the to be quite on the hot top, cant hear it over the diesel that is, they are wearing good, they are load range E, and were less expensive then some load range d tires, they do good in the dirt too.


----------



## 80sturgisrider (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's one of my favorites. 6.5 diesel withbanks sidewinder turbo.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's my favorite style of chevy, nice truck!


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

You should like this Chevy then. Nice truck you have there we had a chevy six pack diesel when i was a kid.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

80sturgisrider;1065199 said:


> Here's one of my favorites. 6.5 diesel withbanks sidewinder turbo.


NIce truck dood.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

80sturgisrider;1065199 said:


> Here's one of my favorites. 6.5 diesel withbanks sidewinder turbo.


What years are them body styles? Im not a big chevy guy so i have no idea.


----------



## duramax-king (Oct 29, 2009)

73 - 88 73-91 for duallies and burbans


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

M&M Services;1056119 said:


>


that truck is sick!! Beautiful - WOW, nice wheels too! What size are they?

B


----------

